# ME



## escorial (Jun 3, 2014)

so life never delivered
you tried so hard to achieve
all you got was disappointment
after all the effort and time given
you settled for mediocrity
and let your passion fade away

then you lived a happy family life
or found more sorrow and despair
but through it all
you managed to carry on
some will die happy or sad
so think of this before your time is up

did you try and give it your all
whether a teenager or an OAP
only you can truly appreciate ME


----------



## Riptide (Jun 3, 2014)

That last stanza was my favorite, but I don't know what an OAP is. But again... the last stanza aslo makes me more confused as to what the poems about, it's still good, though


----------



## escorial (Jun 4, 2014)

OAP is an abbreviation of old age pensioner....the theme is whether or not your goals are achieved the fact you tried is all you need to accept your limitations in life...cheers Riptide


----------



## Gumby (Jun 4, 2014)

> so life never delivered
> you tried so hard to achieve
> all you got was disappointment
> after all the effort and time given
> ...



My favorite stanza, escorial, sadly so true for so many in life.


----------



## escorial (Jun 4, 2014)

thanks Gumby....I'm sure one day someone of this site  will become a world renowned  author or maybe already is and likes to keep things quite....but when it happens we can all bask in their glory.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 6, 2014)

lots of words escorial, I love your poems long or short

sometimes we don't know we are heroes


----------



## qwertyportne (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, long or short, your words, like handles, carry us to other places, other lands. Thank you Escorial!


----------



## Blade (Jun 7, 2014)

Very good, I find the poem reads shorter than it actually is, if that makes any sense.

I think you could drop a few words in the first stanza to make it a little more blunt and forceful.

'so' in line 2   'and time' in line 4   'your' in line 6

OAP threw me as well, maybe just older would do.:???:


----------



## escorial (Jun 7, 2014)

ta..pandora
qwertyportne..cheers
thanks Blade..appreciated la'r


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 8, 2014)

Very good work.

Enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## escorial (Jun 8, 2014)

thanks daniestj


----------



## Sunrise (Jun 17, 2014)

it reminds me of myself when i made a decision not to write again   
it's good but i think it needs some strength 
let's face it 
what if i give it all and it didn't work
what if you self esteem
sorry to bother you!!!


----------



## dannyboy (Jun 18, 2014)

I also enjoyed this one. I'm reading a book Of Bloom's a collection of "last poems" (final, about the final or such like) so this seemed apt.


----------



## escorial (Jun 18, 2014)

thanks sunrise
cheers dannyboy..haven't read one of yours for a while dude!


----------



## blazeofglory (Jun 21, 2014)

escorial said:


> so life never delivered
> you tried so hard to achieve
> all you got was disappointment
> after all the effort and time given
> ...


philosophical, enigmatic and absorbing. I am caught  up


----------



## escorial (Jun 23, 2014)

thankyou..blazeofglory


----------

